# soil for cricket breeding



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

hi,
i have bought a bag of miracle grow (organic) which is what i have heard everyone uses for crickets, i opened up the bag to find a few little white really fast bugs in it, i dont want these to start breeding in my cricket tub, what does everyone else do with their soil? surely these bugs are in all soil?
thanks


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Likely just a type of soil mite. I would guess that your crickets will probably destroy them quite quickly. Never thought to use miracle grow for crickets as they usually add all sorts of stuff to the soil like fertilizers and such. Maybe the organic version is different. Soil from outside works just as well and is much cheaper :lol2:


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

jarich said:


> Likely just a type of soil mite. I would guess that your crickets will probably destroy them quite quickly. Never thought to use miracle grow for crickets as they usually add all sorts of stuff to the soil like fertilizers and such. Maybe the organic version is different. Soil from outside works just as well and is much cheaper :lol2:


thanks for the help: victory:, decided to put the soil in a pot with mesh in the bottom where the hole is and poured boiling water in it to kill anything in it, i always wonder how people don't get any sort of mite from soil in their tanks, i used sand not long ago but i didn't get a very good hatch rate, hatched about 30 crickets and the sand kept turning black where the eggs were, hopefully i get a good hatch this time


----------

